# Fragen & Antworten rund um Ergon Produkte...



## Ergon_Bike (27. August 2021)

...findet ihr ab sofort in der *Ergon FAQ* auf der Hersteller Webseite. 😉

Solltet ihr dazu Fragen und Anregungen haben, so könnt ihr uns diese in diesem Thread schreiben.


----------



## shield (3. April 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> ...findet ihr ab sofort in der *Ergon FAQ* auf der Hersteller Webseite. 😉
> 
> Solltet ihr dazu Fragen und Anregungen haben, so könnt ihr uns diese in diesem Thread schreiben.



hallo zusammen.
danke für die FAQs. mir wurde jetzt schon die frage zur rubber sorte beantwortet, aber ich verstehe noch nicht ganz wo der unterschied zwischen dem GE1 Evo und GE1 Evo Factory liegt?

ist es lediglich die Gummimischung und der Factory somit etwas "weicher"?

danke und grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. April 2022)

Ja, beide Griffe unterscheiden sich durch das unterschiedliche Compound. Der Factory Compound ist nicht nur weicher sondern bietet dem User auch mehr Grip.

LG, Niels


----------



## chrikoh (6. September 2022)

Hallo!
Am MTB past mir der Specialized Power Sattel prefekt,ich spüre nur die Sitzknochen.
Ich habe mir den Sattel auch für das Gravelbike besorgt aber leider verursacht der Sattel Schmerzen zwischen den Beinen und leichtes wundscheuern (Abszess).
Könnte der SR PRO Men abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. September 2022)

Ohne jetzt die Performance oder den Aufbau des Konkurrenzproduktes in Frage stellen zu wollen, würde ich hier (aber auch auf dem MTB) eher einen Sattel sehen, der mehr Beinfreiheit zulässt, wie zum Beispiel den *SR Pro Men*. Da bist Du ganz richtig mit Deiner Vermutung. Dessen Y-Shape bietet deutlich mehr Freiraum, wie auch auf der Produktseite nachlesbar:






Den fahre ich zum Beispiel auch selbst seit der Markteinführung. 
Sowohl auf meinem Road+ als auch auf dem Gravel.

LG, Niels


----------

